# Help With Questions On Towing And Selecting A New Outback Floorplan.



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Newbie needs help with a towing question, I was directed to this forum from a fellow shopper at the Rv show this past weekend. My question is I have a 2006 Toyota 4runner sport model v8 engine, my owners manual show a towing capacity of 7200 lobs which seems real heavy. The sales person at the show says that I will no problem hauling the Outback model 280rs. I have a few dirt bikes to haul and wanted to get the largest rv that I can safely haul but this model just seems too large. ???? Any advice? Thanks!!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome!!!!! I believe your 4 Runner wheelbase is a little short. That unit is around 30/32 feet long. We have some guys here that really know their stuff. I'm sure you get some very good advice.

Kevin


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I looked up your 06 4runner with the v8 and a max tow weight of 7300lbs. The wheel base is the killer on this setup at only 109.8 inches. With the best WDH I think that the longest you should tow is 26'. With the average WDH 24'. Anything longer and you will get the porpoise effect. I can tell you all about that. We started out with a 1995 two door diesel tahoe with max tow weight of 7500lbs and the short wheelbase of 110 inches made it into a white knuckle ride. After two years I bought the biggest truck I could afford. James


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not so sure I would tow the 280RS with 7200 lb rated tow vehicle. The shipping weight on the 280RS is 6498 lbs from the Keystone web site. That means completely empty, no batteries, propane, water in any of the tanks and no cargo. That leaves you with 702 lbs to push the upper limit of your tv. Just a full 43 gallon fresh water tank is going to add 360 lbs not to mention the bikes.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. Don't they make a 23 ft Outback toy hauler? You might could go with that. I haven't seen anyone on this forum list a 4 Runner as their tow vehicle, but maybe someone out there is doing it, and maybe they will comment on your question. It's good to be hesitant and check it out first. You came to the right place. Just wait awhile and the Outbackers will weigh in on your question.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

GO WEST said:


> I wouldn't do it. Don't they make a 23 ft Outback toy hauler? You might could go with that. I haven't seen anyone on this forum list a 4 Runner as their tow vehicle, but maybe someone out there is doing it, and maybe they will comment on your question. It's good to be hesitant and check it out first. You came to the right place. Just wait awhile and the Outbackers will weigh in on your question.


I think that Wolfwood used to tow with a 4runner with the Hensly arrow WDH towing a 25rss. James


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

First off welcome. Thats about what I was thinking.I would stick to no larger than a 25' and spend the money on a Hensley-Arrow or Pro-Pride hitch.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I'm not so sure I would tow the 280RS with 7200 lb rated tow vehicle. The shipping weight on the 280RS is 6498 lbs from the Keystone web site. That means completely empty, no batteries, propane, water in any of the tanks and no cargo. That leaves you with 702 lbs to push the upper limit of your tv. Just a full 43 gallon fresh water tank is going to add 360 lbs not to mention the bikes.


...the food, beer, clothes, tools, helmet, camping "stuff", kids toys, camping chairs, water, games, firewood, gas/oil for bikes, etc.......

Sorry to tell you but the RV Sales guys will almost ALWAYS tell you your truck will tow it just fine.

As an example, my prior 2004 28RSS had a factory listed weight of 5,270. When I bought my F350, I had the Outback weight tested while adjusting the hitch....it was at 7,300.......2,000lbs over the listed weight. Point is...DONT trust the listed weight. Get it checked!! If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful.

If you can find a scale (a lot of times along freeways...go on weekend) to get the real weight of the trailer it would be very helpful. TELL the dealer (don't ask) that you want to test drive the trailer and then take it to a local scale. You might have to borrow a truck that already has a hitching system installed. Then unhook the trailer on the scales and get the weight and do some quick math to determine your real towing ability.

Someone on this forum once said you can actually "tow" an Outback with an riding lawn mower...it is about stopping and controlling the trailer during unforeseen events that really test the limit of your tow vehicle.

We all want everyone to be happy with their new trailer, but unfortunately, the RV salesman didn't really tell you the entire truth on your trucks towing ability.

Nobody wants another truck payment, but it only takes one small thing to set the trailer in motion at 65mph and without the right truck things can turn bad in an instant. We simply want you and your family to be safe and get to/from the campground with no problems.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our previous TV was a 2004 4Runner. V8, 4x4, 7000lb tow capacity. We towed our 23RS with it, but I wouldn't consider towing anything bigger than that. Like everyone else said, it is the short wheelbase that limits you.

Bob


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks to all for the quick feedback!! I figured that the lenght was a huge issue and it sure would be nice if the auto manufacturers would learn a little about tow capacities. It seems that its all about horse power! I have spoken to one sales person at a dealership that basically told me he would advise against this model for the same reasons that you all have pointed out so maybe there is a sales person out there who is concerned more about the safety then the commission!
I have reconsidered and I will be looking to purchase the 230rs, now its time to find the best price, I think I have it narrowed down to two midwest dealers.....I will let all know how it turns out,Thanks again!!!!TC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck with the search. You are already ahead of the game by being smart enough to question the salesmans opinion and seek the experience of others.

Jim


----------



## cerealcamper (May 25, 2009)

I loved my 2004 V8 4Runner Sport Edition - but not for towing our 2005 21RS. The horsepower was not an issue - could accelerate and pull the weight fine. The problem was more with the short wheelbase and "soft" suspension. Even with the Equalizer hitch setup well, still had situations where the "tail wagged the dog". Every situation can be unique, but a 28'+ trailer behind a 4Runner would be big stretch - especially with a couple motorcycles in it. Hope that you are able to find the right fit for your situation.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, the big weekend is here, Im going to a dealership in Michigan to see a Outback in person, hopefully it is what I am looking for, I will post again when I return.
Thanks again to all who so graciously answered my questions, TC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good Luck and safe travels.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Enjoy shopping!

Walk through all the models they have. That can sometimes prevent at least one occurance of upgradeitis...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Like every one has said, welcome and thank you for being smart and asking advice. When I first started looking at RV's I went to one of the local dealers and actually found a couple of salesmen that knew something. I guess I asked the right question which was how much truck do I need to pull a 5th wheel camper. The one salesman told me you can pull on with an S10, pulling isn't the problem, stopping is. You want a truck that has the weight to handle the camper instead of the camper handling the truck. I was lucky in that I didn't have either a truck or a 5er, so I could figure what I needed and then buy. Of course needed the truck first and found a Dodge 3500 that could handle almost anything, then I got the RV. Was considering buying a 25' TT and pulling with my GMC Safari, but was told many times that it would be dangerous. Look at the OB and talk to the service people, they usually know more about what will work than some of the salesmen. And if you have any questions, ask.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Enjoy shopping!
> 
> Walk through all the models they have. That can sometimes prevent at least one occurance of upgradeitis...


Trust him, he's speaking from experience







(BTW, upgradeitis...I like that one Nathan)


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

What a fun weekend, we drove to Michigan and the trip was without incident, we stayed overnite and visited a few dealerships in the area.
The 230rs is definetly the right choice, the dealership even took the time to set up a hitch and allow me to take the trailer for a test drive, or test pull! It handled well, my 4runner has a reactive suspension and i believe that it is a little softer then other suv's for its size but the overall handing was good. The salesman was honest, the facility sure was nice and the prices are just too good to be true when comparing at other dealers in our home area. We put money down and will be having it delivered to our home hopefully within the week depending on weather.
I will be posting more in the coming days so I can get as much info as possible to be able to use our new rv!!
Also, in case any of you are in the Chicago area it was well worth the drive to Muskegon Michigan where the dealership, Lakeshore rv is located. There was a few nice hotels to choose from and plenty of good restaurants as well.

Now the waiting begins, its a lot like christmas as a kid!!!

P.S. any hitch recommends? I have a few days to get this decided and could use some thoughts.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the new OB!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Nathan, Thanks!! I did talk to Matt at lakeshore rv today and he said that the equalizer brand is one of the tops in hitches. Do you know much about this hitch, it seems to me that they all work similar but I can see the advantage in the square bars. I just want to do it correct the 1st time, Thanks, TC


----------

